
Gallium nitride is the silicon of the future - eaguyhn
https://www.theverge.com/2018/11/1/18051974/gallium-nitride-anker-material-silicon-semiconductor-energy
======
gaspoweredcat
Finally, this has been a long time coming, weve been squeezing the last drops
of life out of silicon for a long time now

